# My male vieled chameleon has lost a claw on his front left foot,will it grow back?



## mst30102608 (Nov 23, 2011)

My male vieled chameleon has lost a claw on his front left foot, I am concerned that it may not grow back and may affect his ability to climb.
I first noticed that it was discoloured and pointing off at a slight angle.
About a week later when I was cleaning him out I noticed it was missing completely.
It does not appear to cause him any discomfort and is not swollen.
I would appreciate any advice from any one who has had a similar experience or knows any information that could help
Many thanks
Mark


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

make sure there is no swelling, its not uncommon for veileds to lose their claws, is the complete root of it gone? if not it might grow back, or he could just be left clawless:lol2: make sure he's getting around fine and if it's not swollen he should be fine it might be a good idea to use some F10 Germicidal ointment to make sure it's kept clean


----------



## mst30102608 (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks very much for your help, i dont think the claw is missing from the root but not too sure.
ill try to get a decent picture.
i have found some of the f10 ointment you sugested on ebay...ill give it a go.
thanks again for your comments


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi mate, Is he in a screen cage,


----------



## mst30102608 (Nov 23, 2011)

no its an exo terra glass sides mesh roof, i have only caught him climbing on the roof once and that was after he lost his claw.
thats not to say that he hasn't been doing it while i'm not watching.
i have added a picture of his left foot with missing claw,its in my album.


----------

